# RAF Alconbury, march 2010



## ceejam (Oct 27, 2010)

Info courtesy of wiki.
RAF Station Alconbury is an active Royal Air Force station in Cambridgeshire, England. The airfield is adjacent to the Stukeleys [Great and Little] and located about 5 miles (8.0 km) northwest of Huntingdon; about 60 miles (97 km) north of London.

Opened in 1938, it is currently a non-flying facility under the control of the United States Air Force. It is one of three RAF stations in Cambridgeshire currently used by the United States Air Forces in Europe (USAFE). Alconbury, along with RAF Molesworth and RAF Upwood are considered the "Tri-Base Area" due to their close geographic proximity, and interdependency. Except for a period of inactivity between 1945 and 1951, the station has been continuously in use.

RAF Alconbury and RAF Molesworth are the last World War II-era Eighth Air Force bases in England that are still actively in use and controlled by the United States Air Force.

This is the opposite side of the base to Incompletepete's report.
This part is now used by various different companies these days.
I work for one of the said companies, so therefore it was only a quick scoot around this part of the base, as i am only there for about an hour, in which I have to actually work. The security there are not over keen on people mooching inside or even around the buildings, so this also made me have to be quick.
Solo visit, as I was actually getting paid to do this.

On with the pics.

Aeriel view explored part is circled.







Hanger































Inside the hanger


























Various other buildings etc









































Sorry if its a bit pic heavy

Ta for looking.


----------



## smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

good stuff...I know they don't fly from there anymore but what is that parked on the runways?...vehicles of some sorts?
EDIT:Yep have just had a mooch on Google Maps.loads of vehicles....



...The smaller buildings def look wartime..........


----------



## MD (Oct 27, 2010)

nice one good to see something new 
i think Alconbury had some good airshows at that base if i remember right


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 27, 2010)

Mate - this is class.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 27, 2010)

smiffy said:


> good stuff...I know they don't fly from there anymore but what is that parked on the runways?...vehicles of some sorts?
> EDIT:Yep have just had a mooch on Google Maps.loads of vehicles....
> 
> 
> ...



They tend to use old airfields for storing new cars, I used to be a car transporter driver, so have been to many of them, mainly around oxford, warwickshire.
Upper heyford must hold about 200 to 300 thousand cars,
Alconbury also stores cars but not on that scale.


----------



## krela (Oct 27, 2010)

There's still a backlog of cars waiting to be scrapped under the governments waste of taxpayers money scrappage scheme being stored all over the place I think too.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 27, 2010)

krela said:


> There's still a backlog of cars waiting to be scrapped under the governments waste of taxpayers money scrappage scheme being stored all over the place I think too.



Probably using very similar places for scrappage scheme too, Ive been out of the car tranny game for about 5 years now, so wasnt involved with that.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice one like those hardened aircraft shelters. Some nice WW2 buildings as well  Alconbury was home to the USAF 527th Aggressor Squadron Northrop F5's. Painted like MIGs and allegedly with similiar handling qualities, they gave Nato pilots an idea of what it was like to fight a MIG air to air. Bit like an airforce Top Gun school.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the hanger shots..shades of Cardington methinks.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 28, 2010)

Good stuff, I like the look of this place.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 28, 2010)

Some gorgeous WW2 buildings there...beautifully maintained, too. Neat site.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice one, i'm always wary of clicking on military type stuff just to see a small brick room somewhere (sorry! i just don't get it  ) but this is great, like the old phones and stuff.


----------



## BahrainPete (Oct 29, 2010)

It’s nice to see this place again, the last time I was there was when it was an active airfield in the late seventies or early eighties. I didn't realise that it was still connected with the US, as I thought they had handed back their airfields after the cold war.

If I remember correctly (and I'm probably wrong!!), this was, for a while, the home to a few A10 Tankbuster aircraft.

Nic pics, thanks.


----------



## Andymacg (Oct 29, 2010)

nice work there chap


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 29, 2010)

BahrainPete said:


> It’s nice to see this place again, the last time I was there was when it was an active airfield in the late seventies or early eighties. I didn't realise that it was still connected with the US, as I thought they had handed back their airfields after the cold war.
> 
> If I remember correctly (and I'm probably wrong!!), this was, for a while, the home to a few A10 Tankbuster aircraft.
> 
> Nic pics, thanks.



You are correct Pete - A10's were at Alconbury in 1988 following the withdrawal of Phantom F4's. Two squadrons of A10's redeployed from RAF Bentwaters. Just after their arrival the runways were resurfaced so the A10's went to RAF Wyton whilst the works were completed.


----------

